# Need expert eyes please!



## melrenee

10 dpo, fmu, pic taken within timeframe


----------



## justonemore31

Yes i see that!


----------



## mumof1+1

I see it too :)


----------



## melrenee

thank you, i really hope so...going to test again later today


----------



## HLx

I see it! Bit more clearly on the first one but I definitely see it


----------



## Suggerhoney

I can see it. Good luck with ure next test


----------

